# Nice Snakehead a Fletcher’s Boathouse



## dmai69 (Mar 12, 2011)

I was reading the Fletcher’s Boathouse fishing report on Apr 26, 2011:

And that guy Alex scoped up at nice Snakehead with a scope net at Fletcher's Boathouse, see picture and fishing report: 
http://www.fletcherscove.com/fishing_report.htm

I think the Snakehead are spawning in the shallow waters and also following the rest of the spawning fish up the Potomac river like the Stripbass, Herring, Shad and White perch? I'm thinking about going into D.C. and try catching one with some top water lures? Has anyone has any Luck catching at Snakehead with any other kind of bait?
Can I catch a Snakehead with a Live White Perch or Bluegill? Also I hear these Snakeheads are also very Tasty?

Tight Lines, Dmai69


----------



## Richmond (Jul 10, 2010)

If you do end up catching any, make sure you do not release them back no matter what size they are.


----------



## Fresh/Saltmaniac (Apr 17, 2010)

I think a bluegill will work since largemouth eat bluegill and snakeheads compete with largemouth for food, most likely the smaller bluegill will work better.


----------



## IIJoNII (Apr 19, 2010)

yep, livelining the right sized blue gill can hook you into a snakehead, among other species ( big cats, bass, gars.. depending on what's inhabiting the water)


----------



## dmai69 (Mar 12, 2011)

Ok, I went to windy park run on the virgina side and fished all day yesterday using live white perch and
Bluegill. Nothing all day long so I packed up and started to walk back and I noticed a log moving up river?
I took a second look and my friend with me said that was a Snakehead! No way since it wa so big! And then it.started coming closer to shore and we fellowed it about 100 feet until it came closer to shore. Bad luck, 
for the Snakehead and good luck for us. My friend.quickly scooped up the monster Snakehead in the landing net.
It was huge, measuring it at 31 inches! The first and only Snakehead of the day. If I can how.do I post picture?


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

Use the insert image or a third party hosting website like photobucket

or

Email me the pics and Ill post em for you. [email protected]


----------



## dmai69 (Mar 12, 2011)

Jasonr,

I just tried Photobucket, please tell me if you can see this Monster Snakehead we got on the Potomac river?

Here is the link:
http://i1190.photobucket.com/albums/z443/dmai69/Snakehead_31in.jpg


----------



## dlwn88 (Nov 7, 2010)

Wow! Nice catch


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

Sure can! Damn!


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

dmai69 said:


> I was reading the Fletcher’s Boathouse fishing report on Apr 26, 2011:
> 
> And that guy Alex scoped up at nice Snakehead with a scope net at Fletcher's Boathouse, see picture and fishing report:
> http://www.fletcherscove.com/fishing_report.htm
> ...


so are skates and rays. Lets all eat them out of the bay. I have eaten skates/rays/etc. we need to make a market for them.


----------

